# 99 Songs for $0.99



## brianstreet54 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's an exciting deal from amazon.com for people who love chant.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002C1ZYVA


----------



## jcinla (Jun 20, 2009)

*nice one*

I just bought this. It is very eclectic. The tracks are all chants from all around the world. It is a good window into how chants are performed in different cultures and nations.
Beautiful stuff.


----------

